
Why Comcast is Interested in NoSQL databases [pdf] - roder
http://s3.amazonaws.com/cimlabs/Oredev-Enterprise-NoSQL.pdf
======
paulobsf
Anybody knows which NoSQL project they chose?

~~~
aphyr
I do know that they use Riak. Not sure if that's the only store they're using.

Edit: Yep, skimming the article, I'm almost certain they're talking about Riak
EnterpriseDS. Asynchronous replication between multiple datacenters, powered
by an Erlang post-commit hook queue.

